# Trunk Mat



## RAF (Sep 25, 2010)

Recently installed a trunk mat and spare tire cover for mt 65 GTO but the edges of the trunk mat keep rolling up. Wondering how to keep it in the proper position.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Put it on a flat clean surface face down with some thing on top of it for a day or over night should do it!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

roll it in reverse and put it out in the sun for a few hours.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently had the same problem with my '66. The repo mats are thiner than the originals and want to roll like you said. I got some thin black rubber matting at Home Depot and cut a piece about six inches wide and the width of the mat and glued it to the bottom to stiffen and give it more weight. I did the front and rear sides. Worked like a charm.


----------

